# Kung ako nalang sana...



## Roshini

'Kung ako na lang sana...' - does it mean, 'if only I had hoped...' Does na lang have to be one word or two words. Can someone please explain why and if there's a difference, what is it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Roshini. I think "kung ako na lang sana" means "if only it were me." Like for example, if you loved someone, but he/she was in love with someone else, you would say "kung ako na lang sana" wishing that he/she were in love with you and not the other person. Also, "na lang" is always two words. Hopefully, a native speaker can back up everything I said.

Hope to have been of help.

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Oh I see. Thanks alot anyway. But here's the confusion, kung - if, ako - me, na lang - only and isn't sana means hope? so then it wuld be 'if only hope it were me' di ba? Thanks again Chris. You've been a great help. Jana.....


----------



## Chriszinho85

Actually, sana is not a noun meaning "hope." I'm not sure exactly what particle of speech it is but it can mean "hopefully" "should" or "could" depending on how you use it. It's kind of hard to explain because I'm not a fluent speaker....lol. 

"Ipaglalaba _sana_ kita ng damit nguni't wala akong sabon." I could have washed your clothes, but I didn't have any soap. This example was taken from that online dictionary I recommended to you.

Hopefully others will be able to provide you with better examples. ..or if I come up with some, I'll be sure to post them.

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Oh...thank you so much for your effort chris! *blushes*. Many a time I have looked for the word but I just don't seem to understand the way they translate it, like why we use 3x3=9 and not 6+3=9, you know just like an e.g.? Another thing, why is there 't for the word nguni't? Is that word a full word or a shorthand?
Thanks again.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Roshini said:
			
		

> Oh...thank you so much for your effort chris! *blushes*. Many a time I have looked for the word but I just don't seem to understand the way they translate it, like why we use 3x3=9 and not 6+3=9, you know just like an e.g.?


You're welcome! As I said before, I'm not fluent yet, but I'm trying my hardest to help you with the little knowledge I have..lol. 



> Another thing, why is there 't for the word nguni't? Is that word a full word or a shorthand?
> Thanks again


 Actually, I don't know the answer to that either. I found a website that talks about it though. Hopefully it helps. You can access it here.

Chris


----------



## Roshini

Thanks again for your help. I'll just keep on trying.


----------



## lliekamia

hello guys,,,,,,
i have read that u are confused with the work "nguni't"
actually it looks like this "ngunit" which is the meaning is "but"

ex. ngunit kailan? = but when?




thats it,,,
i hope it can halp.


----------

